# CM 7 Installer issue (ACMEINSTALLER/ Command Prompt)



## androideric (Oct 6, 2011)

I am going nuts over this and hope someone can shed some light.

I've gone through each step precisely. When I get to entering in novacom boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller

The command prompt just goes back to C:\Program Files\Palm, Inc>

The Hp Touchpad freezes up and gets stuck on the hp boot logo until I do a hard reset and then it takes a little longer than usual but boots up fine into web os.

In the folder I have the CW recover, The Rom and Moboot.
they exist in the cminstall folder in the root directory of the touchpad.
developer mode is enabled.
when i hold volume on the device reset windows recognizes a palm device plugged into (bootie)

Do I just need to run webos doctor and wipe or is there another fix for this?

Thanks.

EDIT: Ran WEBOS doctor, went through the steps again, no lockups nothing it works great!!!


----------



## redundant409 (Oct 2, 2011)

You could try doctoring. Seems like you are doing everything right. Sorry man. Cant help you.


----------



## rohan (Oct 10, 2011)

put the3 zips in a folder along with the acmeinstaller file
then run cmd and navigate to that dirextory using a cd command
then run the novacom command


----------



## androideric (Oct 6, 2011)

Rohan I have all 3 zipped files in the cminstall directory on the touchpad.
I am running the ACMEINSTALLER file off my local drive on my desktop.

are you telling me that I need to also have the ACMEINSTALLER file on my touchpad?


----------



## androideric (Oct 6, 2011)

running WebOS doctor. will let it do its thing..wipe it all. then i'll go back through all the steps.
here's to hoping.


----------



## XBrav (Oct 15, 2011)

Sounds like your ACHEInstaller file may be corrupted. Download the zip file again, extract it into the same directory as novacom.exe, and try again. You should at least get to the linux loader, even if the TouchPad is corrupted. No guarantees though.


----------

